

Top 20 data visualisation tools - zeratul
http://www.netmagazine.com/features/top-20-data-visualisation-tools

======
ISL
Don't forget Gnuplot! www.gnuplot.info . Fast, easy to learn, and flexible.
Will do limited curvefitting, but it's not an analysis tool.

I use it for quick and for final plots. Any intermediate analysis gets done in
Octave (which has abandoned the gset commands for MATLAB compatibility).

